# Inlace Inlay



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is my first try with inlace inlay. The center on both is turquoise and the outer ring on both is coffee with sandalwood nuggets. I bought the supplies from http://turtlefeathers.net/text/inlace/nuggets.html The one on the right the nuggets did not quite fill in the design, I tried an old coffee grinder to make the nuggets smaller so next time I will order granules for a better fill. I used epoxy and it set up as advertised.







These turkey calls are not finished just sanded and polished to get an idea of what they will look like. I will post the finished pics later. The one on the left is cherry and the one on the right is birdseye maple. The centers were partly turned and the star points were carved.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice Inlace Inlay. Was it hard to do? I would love to do this on some of my projects.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

don716 said:


> Very nice Inlace Inlay. Was it hard to do? I would love to do this on some of my projects.


The only hard part was getting hte epoxy mix correct. There are some good instruction on the site I mentioned in my post. When the epoy is first setting up you need to over fill the voids to allow for shrinkage. In 12 hours I was able to put it back on the lathe and turn it down to the right size and do the sanding. By the way the site I ordered my material from was very efficient in delivering what I ordered.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Turtlefeathers is a good company to deal with. I've never had problems mixing the hardener with the Inlace. It isn't all the critical as long as you use enough. don't use twice as much, but if it calls for 20 drops you can be over by quite a few and not have problems. don't mix too little.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've not been able to get the epoxy right so I foil my void with the different sized powders and then flood with thin CA glue, hit it with accelerator then right back on the lathe.


----------

